# RA1126 quick change adapter



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase one of these for my bosch 1617evspk router to use guide bushings in the near future. I know it will fit my fixed base but don't know if it will fit the plunge base. I want to leave my fixed base in my router table and use the plunge base for all my free hand projects. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Kirk, it will fit and the RA1173AT has an adapter which fits over it for dust collection. Be sure to read the sticky thread about 1617's in the General Routing forum.


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Mike for the quick response. Gonna order it today.


----------

